# Leuc that can't extend it's tongue. Starved to death.



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

I recently purchased 3 Leucs from BlackJungle. 2 are doing great. Fat. I feed the 2 common fly types daily, dusted into heavily planted vivariums. One seemed unable to extend it's tongue and frequently will sit with it's jaw slightly opened. Vigorously tried to catch flies with little success. Over 6 weeks it slowly weakened and died. 
I suspect some congenital deformity. BlackJungle has not responded to my question via email.
Is this uncommon? Some other problem? Preventable?
Thanks for the responses.
Dr Harrington in southern NH, USA


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

I had that same problem with a g/b auratus. the poor thing eventually withered away and died. I tried many remedies, but nothing seemed to help him. It seemed like he was eating fine for a week, then all of a sudden he couldn't catch any food.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2004)

*f*

Have you tried their phone number? I've dealt with black jungle a few times and they've always jumped at the chance to help me.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

*response from Black Jungle*

I received an email from Richard at Black Jungle today. Their email was "down". He has seen this problem with an inability to extend the tongue as well and his opinion is that it is due to either some nutrient deficiency and/or calcium deficiency. Sounds plausible. I do supplement with each feeding however it is impossible to know how many 'dusted' flies are taken before they are able to whip the stuff off. 
They are crediting my loss and will replace the frog which was obviously much appreciated.
Anyone have any other ideas on how to prevent or similar problems they have experienced? 
Shawn


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

This was how I lost one of my first 3 darts. The only suggestion I could give to someone experiencing something similar is to separate it out from the group in order to eliminate competition. Fecals are also a good idea to make sure it's not suffering from any other complications.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

In some of the other anuran species it has been documented that vitamin A deficiency can result in the tongue being unable to stick to prey items (due to hyperplasia if I rememeber correctly). 

Ed


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

My girlfriend and I watched helplessly as 1 of 4 Powder Blue Tincs withered away as the other 3 doubled in weight. At first it ate a few flies here and there, but I always noticed that it missed quite frequently. I wasn't sure what was going on, but I did spend a lot on medications to rehab it back to life. I think that he slowly weakened from starvation to the point where he couldn't muster the energy to hunt for flies anymore. I believe he had a congenital tongue defect.


----------



## johnyrocks (Jun 25, 2011)

I like your threads started 12-31-1969!


----------



## GregF (Sep 13, 2009)

I'll second Ed's opinion. I had this problem with a "runt" azureus that would strike repeatedly, but never seem to catch anything. I supplemented her with some vitamin A palmitate, and soon after, she was eating like a champ.


----------

